

People are fat 'because they don't enjoy eating' - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/people-are-fat-because-they-dont-enjoy-eating-964307.html

======
nostrademons
"I eat because I'm unhappy, and I'm unhappy because I eat." -- Fat Bastard

